# Boneshakers - excellent cyclist-run veggie cafe in Brooklyn



## editor (Jan 7, 2009)

We loved this cafe when we were in New York - it's run by a bunch of hardcore veggie/vegan cyclists and the food was excellent:












Example of their menu:


> *Merckx Werkx* tofurky, sham, olive tapenade, chipotle mayo, lettuce, tomato, on a ciabatta hero
> *Da' Crank* sham & cheddar, lettuce, tomato, on rosemary foccacia
> *Peleton* pesto, provolone, lettuce, tomato, sprouts, on a kaiser roll
> *10 Speed veggie patty* cheese, lettuce, tomato, on a kaiser roll
> ...



Check it out!

Boneshakers
134 Kingsland Ave
(between Beadel St & Lombardy St)
Brooklyn, NY 11222
(718) 963-0656



brooklynboneshakers.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2009)

editor said:


> Check it out!


Buy my ticket?


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Buy my ticket?


Sure. I'll hire a plane and we can all go over!


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2009)

"Tofurky"!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2009)

editor said:


> Sure. I'll hire a plane and we can all go over!


sweet


----------



## D (Jan 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> "Tofurky"!



Tofurkey is truly an offense to all the senses, all of culinary advancement, and all of nature.

bleh.


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been there


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2009)

D said:


> Tofurkey is truly an offense to all the senses, all of culinary advancement, and all of nature.


Still gotta be better than the hormone-pumped, daylight-deprived, pustule-spouting squawking freaks of battery farm nature that get served up on most UK dinner tables, mind.


----------

